# Odd thing with IE9 on Windows 7



## TheDustyZebra (Aug 14, 2012)

My computer has just started doing something strange, and I can't find this specific problem in a search.

This is my laptop, running Windows 7 64-bit, with IE9.

When I click on the Explorer icon in the taskbar, the window comes up, but it opens two tabs instead of the usual one (I do not have two homepages set); the first tab goes to my homepage, and the second one briefly says "ieframe.dll" and then goes on to say that IE cannot display this webpage. When it does that, the url left in the address bar says http://some.url.

This just started today. I've had this computer for many months.

In case it's relevant, I also had something interesting happen yesterday-- I started the computer up and entered my Windows password, and it just sat there with a blank screen for so long that I gave up and held down the button to turn it off, then tried again. The second time, it did the same thing (after telling me that it had been shut down improperly) but I just waited, and eventually it came up with my desktop, but it was a really long time. I ran a total virus scan when I went to bed, and it came up clean this morning, but now there's this dll thing.

I use Avast anti-virus software.

Any ideas?


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Aug 14, 2012)

Avast can't pick everything up. It's fair for security, but I'm not sure about its sniffing capabilities. Best thing I could try to suggest would be the basics...sorry. System restore from Safe Mode.


----------



## Lady_S (Aug 14, 2012)

The exact same thing is happening to me. I wonder if it is a virus...


----------



## mohk (Aug 15, 2012)

This sounds like the perfect opportunity to migrate to a better browser 
Chrome is where it's at.
Failing that, Firefox.


----------



## Ursa major (Aug 15, 2012)

If you google "ieframe.dll", you'll see that there's a whole host of problems with that dll, so this may not be a virus at all. (One post said that the problem arrived with a Microsoft update; another mentioned, I think, Adobe Flash.)


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Aug 15, 2012)

Yeah, I googled both of those things and came up with a lot of hits, but not specifically what was happening to me. It probably came from an update.

It hasn't happened yet today, so maybe they fixed it.

I do have Firefox too, but I told it initially not to go and get my favorites, and now I can't figure out how to get them there. I might just have to scrap it and reinstall.


----------



## Cayal (Aug 15, 2012)

Diagnosed in 2 seconds. IE9

Get Chrome, Firefox, Safari. 

Much much better.


----------



## Vertigo (Aug 15, 2012)

What ever you do don't get Safari (sorry Cayal) it is the most non-compliant browser out there. The Mac version might be better but I don't even bother trying to get my websites working on Safari any longer; there are so many problems it's just not worth it.

Personally I still prefer IE to Firefox. Must admit I haven't tried Chrome yet. To date I have never found the benefits of switching browser to outweigh the hassle of getting used to new ways of doing stuff.

For what it's worth they are all of them non-compliant in their own little ways.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Aug 16, 2012)

I use Firefox over explorer. For a while I was using Opera but that tends to be a memory whore and it runs my laptop a little over the shine. And I tried out Chrome, but as it is a "lite" browser, it had issues that bugged the hell out of me. Namely, no option for a main bar. I like to run Chrons at 120% zoom and I find it easier to make it the proper size through the View tab. Chrome doesn't have that so you have to pretty well guess at what zoom a website is at. Firefox also has adblock, which Opera doesn't seem to have, and it's more compliant with certain games.


Only reason I had ever left Firefox in the first place was the period in time it had those crashing issues with Adobe Flash. I likes m' Youtube, don' ye know?


----------



## Kylara (Aug 16, 2012)

Eugh Flash, I hate Flash...last week it flipped from a ridiculous but acceptable 40k to 130k and crashed pretty much everything else, causing my FF to run at over 360k -_- that took a little while to fix up I can tell you, it ended up crashing itself which amused me...


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Aug 16, 2012)

We use Safari on Mac at work, and I never have any problem with it at all. I didn't even know you could use it on PC, so I've never tried that, but I could believe they might have problems in the translation and not work so well on the PC side. 

I like Firefox ok, or at least I used to, but I get so accustomed to where things are and how they work on IE, I just don't adapt to the change well when I try to switch over. And I think I have to scrap it and reinstall to get my favorites over to Firefox.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Aug 18, 2012)

Kylara said:


> Eugh Flash, I hate Flash...last week it flipped from a ridiculous but acceptable 40k to 130k and crashed pretty much everything else, causing my FF to run at over 360k -_- that took a little while to fix up I can tell you, it ended up crashing itself which amused me...



Yeah, I'm not a huge fan of Flash either but it's what Youtube runs, and I like to watch Let's Plays quite a bit so...it's what's available.

And yeah, you could try to run Safari on PC but I would stick with Firefox or Opera. Opera sucks a lot of memory and usually doesn't like to have more than one instance running but it works out fine as an alternative. Though I do have to say that Opera doesn't have anything like Adblock, which I don't know if that's something you like or not, TDZ.


----------

